# Bacopa Carolina Leaves Turning Transparent and Brown



## balik (Aug 5, 2006)

I just got these plant a week ago from somebody on this forum.
Planted them in my 75G which has :

Substrate = 30%Turface , with 20% Laterite and 50% Red Flourite.
Lights = 4 X 65W CFL (10K ) + 4 X 65W Acetenic
Added = Seachem Potassium, Iron, Excel and Leafzone (all dozed 3 times a week)
Temp = Around 80F goes up to 83
Water = Soft but suitable for plants 
Tank has been running for last 2 months.
Located in NC.

Now my Bacopa is growing tall however most of leaves are turning Brown or Semi Transparent.
Wanted to know whats the cause or it just normal for these plants to do this when re-planted.

Any advice will be appreciated .

Thanks


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

If I remember correctly, LeafZone is potassium and micros. You don't have any source of Nitrogen or Phosphorus and they are needed. 

You've 3.5 WPG of 'usable' light for your 75 gal. (counting only the 10K bulbs, which is high.) The actinic light doesn't do anything for plants, so you may as well remove it and save yourself the electricity.

As for the bacopa, I'd say nutrient def.

-Dave


----------



## balik (Aug 5, 2006)

There are Phosphate in our water. 

Regarding Nitrogen, wont the Fish Matter help to provide that as tank is cycled for last 2 months ?
Or do you think I should still dose these mineral ? 

What about TRACE elements ?

thanks for advice.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Fish matter would only be enough in very low light conditions...and that's no guarantee. For anything more than low-light, you'll need to supplement Nitrogen (as well as Phos, Potassium, and micros).

Yes, Trace elements can be depleted over time, so it's a good idea to supplement.

If your water has phosphate in it, you may want to test it to see how much. It still may not be enough for the plants, but, on the flip side, it might more than you need.


----------

